# Does anybody shoot competitive air rifle, smallbore, or air pistol



## illinibuck (Jan 31, 2011)

I shoot paintball inca for fun.maybe twice a year.


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

I do but I dont take it to serious.


----------



## 4-HSharpshooter (Feb 27, 2010)

does anyone else


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

Hmm I would if there was a good 4-H group here in that type of stuff... I shoot here at home alot though...


----------



## nathanrogers (Dec 5, 2010)

I shoot smallbore...


----------



## Rebel17 (Aug 23, 2011)

i play paintball every once in a while


----------



## nathanrogers (Dec 5, 2010)

oh paintball counts?! i play uhh every once in a while


----------



## hunter-4-life (Feb 22, 2011)

I do airsoft, some paintball and "medium bore" (i shoot .308 and .270 kinda competitively)


----------



## 4-HSharpshooter (Feb 27, 2010)

any Junior olympic shooters out there i shoot international air pistol.


----------



## spotargetfielde (Feb 8, 2012)

Picked up IAP last year after getting a old used Pardini air pistol. Shot a 519 first time out at the state championships (now >550). Earned NRA distinguished expert ranking and then outstanding youth award (trying to earn $ for college). Found out that IAR has 100x the number of scholarships available so I'll be switching as soon as I can find a good used air rifle.

Check out the NRA website under youth programs (that's what I did). Also, there are many colleges that have IAR programs and some have full ride scholarships. IAP is more fun but has very limited scholarships available (highest is $5k).


----------



## 4-HSharpshooter (Feb 27, 2010)

Cool I just quailifed to go the the natonal Junior olympics in air just got a new Styre lp 10


----------



## Michaela MMM (Nov 29, 2011)

I shoot air rifle competitively.  I'm pretty good if I do say so myself, for only havin been doin it since August. Haha


----------



## spotargetfielde (Feb 8, 2012)

Check out this former JDT
I think she got a full-ride college scholarship for IAR.
http://somerset-kentucky.com/localsports/x2009903714/Ashley-Rose-named-to-All-OVC-teams/print


----------



## 4-HSharpshooter (Feb 27, 2010)

Whats your Best score? my Best in sporter Rifle i have shot a 536 and my sister shot a 549 last week


----------



## 4-HSharpshooter (Feb 27, 2010)

any one


----------



## War_Valley_Boy (Sep 19, 2010)

I shoot SmallBore (.223 and 17HMR ) but at one time i was a junior Olympic Shooter in skeet for about 2 years It got really old really quick, And now I found a new intrest in it and will be picking up my guns to shoot next year.


----------

